# For bibles: Truetone leather or old-fashioned leather?



## RamistThomist

I must have been out of the woods for a few years, but Truetone leather seems to be the rage. It is harder and harder to find old-timey genuine or bonded leather in book stores. Is Truetone really that much better?


----------



## fredtgreco

Truetone is cheaper than genuine leather, and that is likely why you see it more. I think genuine leather is better -but for kid or people who are really hard on Bibles, Truetone holds up better. Bonded leather is junk in my opinion.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Of course, one of those Allan Highland Goatskin Bibles - like the one I have (ahem) - is so sublime and so magnificent that it surely is a sign that one is among the elect.


----------



## RamistThomist

True, but this is a bible I would "mark up." I would feel guilt doing that to an expensive bible.



SolaScriptura said:


> Of course, one of those Allan Highland Goatskin Bibles - like the one I have (ahem) - is so sublime and so magnificent that it surely is a sign that one is among the elect.


----------



## fredtgreco

Cameronian said:


> True, but this is a bible I would "mark up." I would feel guilt doing that to an expensive bible.
> 
> 
> 
> SolaScriptura said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, one of those Allan Highland Goatskin Bibles - like the one I have (ahem) - is so sublime and so magnificent that it surely is a sign that one is among the elect.
Click to expand...

Jacob,
If you are going to mark it up, I'd be more concerned with the paper quality than the cover. I'd get something like real paper instead of india paper.


----------



## bookslover

Trutone chips and breaks dreadfully after a year or two. I've had a truetone Bible that looked great when it was new, but looks horrible now. Go for the leather.


----------



## SolaScriptura

See, I think some of you are giving Truetone a hard time. I had a Truetone Bible that lasted from 2003-2010. That's a long time. Including a deployment to Afghanistan. I jumped out of planes with it in my pocket. I wrote in it. I threw it at a couple heathens (ok, not really)... it lasted. Yes, it was beat up and coming apart after 7 years, but it was something like $20. I think it was precisely because of how inexpensive it was that I felt comfortable really using it. Yet that worn out, beat up, slightly coming apart $20 Bible even now serves as a spare Bible in case we have a guest with us during family devotions.


----------



## RamistThomist

I think I have (had) the same type of bible you are talking about. It is starting to come unglued (no pun intended), but it lasted roughly ten years. I like the feel of genuine leather better. 



SolaScriptura said:


> See, I think some of you are giving Truetone a hard time. I had a Truetone Bible that lasted from 2003-2010. That's a long time. Including a deployment to Afghanistan. I jumped out of planes with it in my pocket. I wrote in it. I threw it at a couple heathens (ok, not really)... it lasted. Yes, it was beat up and coming apart after 7 years, but it was something like $20. I think it was precisely because of how inexpensive it was that I felt comfortable really using it. Yet that worn out, beat up, slightly coming apart $20 Bible even now serves as a spare Bible in case we have a guest with us during family devotions.


----------



## DMcFadden

The issue needs to be placed in a broader context:

Cover, binding, paper, type, margins.

If you are interested in "cover," . . .

Genuine bonded leather - like saying "genuine particle board" it consists of scraps glued together. Bonded leather is to leather as hamburger is to steak.
Genuine leather - typically pigskin (aka Berkshire leather)
French Morocco - Leather made from a split calfskin, and sometimes goatskin; slightly thinner than other grades.
Calfskin -Long lasting and it gets softer and more supple with use. A traditional high-quality leather used in fine Bible bindings. 
Goatskin (aka Morocco) - the "silver tuna" as Joe Pesci would say in "Home Alone."

As to cover, I now only purchase premium calfskin and goatskin Bibles. My favs are the Bibles from R.L. Allan (just like butta).
Anything less than a Smyth-Sewn will give you problems. 

However, if we move away from the high end leathers, Truetone is amazingly durable. You could obtain 5-10 Truetone Bibles for the price of a R.L. Allan. Unless you write in them, a handful of Truetone Bibles will last *you* as long as the R.L. Allan (the key word here is "you" since a good R.L. Allan may outlive you).


----------

